# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Kanopi treehouse

## Babalew

Too secluded for me.

----------


## Jim-Donna

I can see Jim swinging from the vines~~ LOL

----------


## Babalew

LOL.....there's enough jungle to get lost in..nothing but greenery,  they did not cut any trees down to build the cabins, just built around them.

----------


## JitterBug

yes, it's lovely, too secluded for me even with a partner never mind alone.

----------


## Island Girl

Looks like HEAVEN in the treetops to me! {{{smiles}}} IRIE! *IG

----------


## uniquelybrown47

where is Kanopi treehouse?

----------


## 541lion

Are their cheapest rooms worth the price??

----------


## JitterBug

> Are their cheapest rooms worth the price??


not in my opinion . . . it's a hike to get to, secluded, no matter how lovely the room is, how much time do you spend in it?

----------


## Marie

I really enjoyed my time their, it's what my hubby and I wanted.  Since we are runners the steps did not bother us.

----------


## *vi*

I agree with *Marie*.  Staying there has to be what you want.  The rooms are definitely worth the price if you are the type of person who is searching for an environment like the Kanopi property.  The location, on the Blue Lagoon, is indeed very private.  The rooms (units), ALL five of them, are gorgeous and excellently maintained. Luxury within a rustic charm.  

If you want to get away from it all, or desire your social encounters in minute doses, while still being completely immersed in the splendor of Jamaica then Kanopi House is for you.  

This place is not for people who require effortless access to action, crowds or traffic.

----------


## 541lion

I would like to be walking distance to a little action.. I don mean dance club kinda action.. Just at Least a couple bars and or restaurants.. But not a must, thinking a night here and a couple at great huts.. By the way someone mentioned prices being 400$.. That's about right if you both get the meal plans which add 100$ pp.. Otherwise the one closest to the lagoon is only 175$ a night!! We won't be spending a whole lot of time in room.. But towards the end of our 2 week vacation a day inside together could be nice.. And the property itself looks like its worth some time

----------


## *vi*

*541lion*, walking the lane from the Kanopi House to the main road would take a good 15-20 minutes.  Longer if there was a recent rain.  Its not one of the best.  Walking down is doable, but it would be best to be driven back up especially at night.  

After reaching the main road you would probably have to go to back to Boston for a little bar action.  Most of the places around Blue Lagoon are private so no cook shops or bars are set up in the area.  So no, this place doesnt give you easy foot access to the runnings.  A car/driver is a must.  The Great Huts is different.  You are right in the midst of the action.  

If you are looking for a quiet, time-to-wind-down place the Kanopi House would be the perfect ending spot.  OR if you want to get your romance on asap, then do Kanopi House first then the socializing and night exploring locale after.

The property is very much worth experiencing.  A few pictures.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## 541lion

Also the use of kyaks and snorkel gear is intriguing.. I can see packing up on a couple of kyaks and spending the day out exploring.. Maybe pack a lunch and some rum !! Now that sounds like a day, actually might run out of time!!

----------


## 541lion

Oh and thanks for the pics it looks amazing!! I could just live somewhere like that

----------


## *vi*

Oh yeahslipping into one of the kayaks and paddling the gentle Blue Lagoon is definitely a treat.  And what a great idea to pack a lunch and cold beverages to take with you.  







The view from any angle of the property promotes a peaceful, calm spirit.

----------


## 541lion

Ok iam convinced gonna have to spend a night or 2 here

----------


## Babalew

It wouldn't work for me..more seclusion than i would like, but apparently mets the need of some.

----------

